# Will they make it for 2 weeks?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I am treating my main 75 gallon tank with Formaldehyde for the next week or two, so i removed my 3 Amano Shrimps and my 1 Fan Shrimp, as well as 2 Nerite Snails, and a few MTS (left some in the main tank too, as i hear they should resist formaldehyde). I put all these in a 2.5 gallon tank, which i have java moss, java fern, water lettuce, and some other plants that are excellent for filterring the water. I have black Florite substrate. Also have a driftwood in there. There is no filter here, only an air stone. In fact, i dont have a filter for this small of a tank.

Questions:

1) Will they make it here, the tank is soo small!!! My only other option is maybe to relocate the shrimps in a 5 gallon bucket with 2 baybe goldfish i am baby sitting for the next 2 weeks. The shrimps are same size than the fish, so it wont be an issue for compatibility. but i am changing water daily here, there is a small filter, and i currently dont have any plants/light that can go in it.

2) Will the air stone be enough, i hear shrimps are not very dirty, dont know about the snails though, i could always put all the MTS back in the main tank and pray they dont die. The Nerite Snails i care about though more.

3) What do people do for such a small size tank in terms of filters anyways? Put a small sponge to work with the air pump?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

For my wifes 2.5gal betta tank, I use a Boyu small HOB filter. Costs about $10 from Big Al's. If you have an established filter, you can take the filter pad and squeeze it into the new filter or cut a small piece of foam and put it into the filter. Those Boyu HOB filters only need 2 pads about 2"x1". 

Despite belief, her betta loves the flow and plays in it. He also gets under the water jug when I'm pouring in new water. Weird little fella, most people say bettas hate water flow.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

cant find it on big al's website. Also, is a filter really needed?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah. They'll be fine. The Amanos for sure/snails surely. A small sponge filter would be a good idea, you just put your airstone in them and they are good to go. Good to have on hand for situations like this- amazing filters.

Get rid of all but a dozen of the larger MTS if you have huge amount. They'll repopulate quickly anyways.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

crap, the fan shrimp and 1 ameno shrimp escaped the little tank, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... RIP little shrimps. Only 2 Amano shrimp, 2 nerite snails, and some MTS left. Anyways, i removed the plant that i think was the culprit for giving a way out to the shrimps. No Amonia / Nitrite present after 2 days.

Wanted to one day make this a RCS tank, but how many is ok in such a small tank anyways?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

regarding the betta comment, i second that. my very first fish was a Betta i put in a 5.5 gallon. little guy LOVED the water flow. he spent most of his day swimming in and out of it, but after eating would move out of the flow to rest for a bit.

I hate seeing all these people putting bettas in these tiny little crappy bowls. It's so cruel. Mine made use of his full 5.5 gallon tank. we was later relocated to a 10 gallon community, then a 21 gallon community tank where he lived peacfully with all other fish. NEVER a problem with them.

I used to work at a PJ's pet store, i told customers flat out. how would you feel if you lived in your washroom with little to no space to move, and had stagnant foul air which was changed once a week if that. 

Usually made most people reconsider. sadly some didn't give a rat's A about the fish  They need to include aquarium size and fish size into animal cruelty laws some how. It's so sad...


As for the shirmp, sorry but no clue here lol. I'm a cichlid and marine guy. always been fascinated with shrimp though. The only 1 i have is a 3.5" flower shrimp who likes to surf on my Anubias leaf in front of a power head. hardly ever moves lol.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

the "flower shrimp" is a fan shrimp. Mine is always on the floor, dont know how to feed it, tried some methods, dont think it worked, whats yours? Mine didnt go near the filters. He is dead now, but i loved him very much when he was showing himself in the large tank. Wondering if i should buy another one later one or not, considering i have trouble feeding them.

The amano shrimps are no problem, but are so much smaller...


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

You can feed your filter shrimp some of that bacteria start stuff, like nutrafin cycle


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

really, wow, if that works, that would be great. Never hurd of Nutrifin Cycle, only seen SuperBac at BigAl's, do you think that could work, if so, that woudl be so wonderfull, i would buy another one or three Fan shrimsp later on if this works.


----------

